# Vogue tires on lowrider bikes?



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:dunno: 
If they exist were would you buy em?


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

Yeah, probably could be made though...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I had one that was a regular whitewall with a gold line painted on it.. Looked great at first but after riding for a week or so it got a scuffed out and pretty soon I just bleached the whitewalls to clean em and all the paint got scrubbed off..


I got a pics of one with a twisted fan rim not mounted if somebody e-mails me an e-mail address to send it to...


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

We have been custom makeing vogue tires for years now and even tried to get them into production as far back as 1997. We sent our distributor a sample tire back in 1997 and he put it in his booth at interbike that year and it did not recieve the overwhelming response we were hoping for. So they decided it was to much of a risk to go into production on it since there was a $20K minimum order for the tires from the manufactuer.


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 19 2004, 01:38 AM
> *I had one that was a regular whitewall with a gold line painted on it..  Looked great at first but after riding for a week or so it got a scuffed out and pretty soon I just bleached the whitewalls to clean em and all the paint got scrubbed off..
> I got a pics of one with a twisted fan rim not mounted if somebody e-mails me an e-mail address to send it to...
> [snapback]2521356[/snapback]​*


[email protected]


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_north_@Dec 19 2004, 04:55 PM
> *[email protected]
> [snapback]2521574[/snapback]​*


Mail Muthafucka! lol

You got mail homie!


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

mikes tire


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah i saw that before, its a really cool idea. I tryed it on a 28 spoke wheel but halfway throught i was screwed since i couldnt have 3 seperate portions of spokes with the 28 i had. so you must have had to make that out of a 36 eh?


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

i think im going to try this....but what kinda paint would stick to rubber, seems like spray paint would crack when the tire flexs? but im not sure


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Dec 21 2004, 08:40 PM
> *i think im going to try this....but what kinda paint would stick to rubber, seems like spray paint would crack when the tire flexs? but im not sure
> [snapback]2527765[/snapback]​*


I used a testors paint pen or paint marker but if you plan on doing this, make sure you ahve a steady hand and do it when the tire is inflated.. Good luck and just don't scuff your tires or you'll be doing touch ups all day long... :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Dec 21 2004, 12:01 AM
> *Yeah i saw that before, its a really cool idea. I tryed it on a 28 spoke wheel but halfway throught i was screwed since i couldnt have 3 seperate portions of spokes with the 28 i had. so you must have had to make that out of a 36 eh?
> [snapback]2524884[/snapback]​*



Yeah I had a 36 spoke barrel with 24 spokes and a 28 spoke hub.. lol But now it looks alot neater because all of the holes that aren't being used are bondoed and smoothed and the barrels are candied and pinstiped.. Pics are soon to come I guess.. SOmebody come though here with a digi camera or something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

All you gotta do is get a can of yellow spray paint, mask off one thin line of whitewall on the outter edge of the whitewall, spray it, and no one will know the difference.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Dec 21 2004, 01:28 PM
> *I used a testors paint pen or paint marker but if you plan on doing this, make sure you ahve a steady hand and do it when the tire is inflated..  Good luck and just don't scuff your tires or you'll be doing touch ups all day long... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2528092[/snapback]​*


my bike is strictly a show bike so i wont have to worry about that


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

Heres a shop that makes custom whitewalls, vogues, stripes of whatever color, etc... Its located in Detroit, but sells a kit for tire shops or whoever. Just for your info...
http://www.ctscrowmatics.com


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

^ says site coming soon :dunno:


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

i want to go to interbike soooo badly, but i heard its not open to the public.....and i live in FL.


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

looking for alreaddy made vouge tire for 20in tires whide white walls


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

People cutt lines in car tires....I don't see why you could not do a bike tire and than paint it, You would need a tire with a thick sidewall.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some tires already have a groove around the whitewall and I pinstriped mine turned out just fine nice and clean and crisp everybody always thinks I've had them custom made and one shot pinstripe paint is very durable no cracking or wrinkling or flaking off. Sorry it's the only pic I have right now 








Close up I just took


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Fantasy toys did mine









lil deville said:


> We have been custom makeing vogue tires for years now and even tried to get them into production as far back as 1997. We sent our distributor a sample tire back in 1997 and he put it in his booth at interbike that year and it did not recieve the overwhelming response we were hoping for. So they decided it was to much of a risk to go into production on it since there was a $20K minimum order for the tires from the manufactuer.


----------

